#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит по СМС в Крыму.

## куру хунг

Янтра-йога под руководством "янтрарука" Виктора Крачковского.

----------


## куру хунг

Сам янтрарук-Витя Крачковский в обществе прекрасных дам из Сибири

----------


## куру хунг

Андрей Беседин

----------


## куру хунг

Александр Пубанц.( Для тех кто не знает. Он являеться инструктором по СМС, наряду с Берхиным и Мохиным.)

----------


## куру хунг

В столовой

----------


## куру хунг

На пляже бухты Ласпи(и я любимый)

----------


## куру хунг

Игорь наш Берхин(с головой неизвестной дакини правда)

----------


## куру хунг

А вот и уважаемая Екатерина Петровна(в тельняшке которая).

----------


## куру хунг

Закупка товаров первой(и не первой) :Smilie:   необходимости.(Кста, тут Петровна то же присутствует)

----------


## куру хунг

Ганапуджа.(Кстати замечание особо адресованное Пампкину- тут присутствуют как 10% распознавших так и 90% нероспознавших, как собственно и на всех остальных фотках). А то бедолага опять себя истерзает вопросами-где распознавшие? где нераспознавшие?)

----------


## куру хунг

Танцы(обычные). Учавствуют как распознавшие так и нераспознавшии :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Танцы "мистические". Так же учавствуют как распознавшие, так и нераспознавшие. :Big Grin:

----------


## Marge

Вы бы это на сайт Сангелинга закинули, а? Там, кстати, можно и подробнейший комментарий оставить... насчет опознавших и нет  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

Окей. Попозже.

----------


## Аньезка

Куру, спасибо за фотки. А тебя разве Петровна не просила ее фотки не выкладывать? 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=34

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ганапуджа.(Кстати замечание особо адресованное Пампкину- тут присутствуют как 10% распознавших так и 90% нероспознавших, как собственно и на всех остальных фотках). А то бедолага опять себя истерзает вопросами-где распознавшие? где нераспознавшие?)


гыгыгы.

/me поселился навсегда в голове Куру-Хунга (распознавшего усё!)

----------


## Грег

> Куру, спасибо за фотки. А тебя разве Петровна не просила ее фотки не выкладывать? 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=34


теперь Петровну мы не увидим... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

А что, теперь передача и по СМС осуществляется? (шутка)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Памкин, хотите научу как надо распознавать?  :Wink:  Распознавших можно вычислить по длине волос на голове. 

Гы-гы! (шутка типо).

----------


## PampKin Head

Если по длине волос, тада моя Ригпа круче, чем Ригпа Куру. У того ее и вовсе нет!

P.S. 



> Умные учат... значит есть глупые и они слушают. Реально? Нет. Потому, что глупые учат, а умные слушают. У одних внутри моторчик и они могут только говорить. У других слуховой аппарат очень сильно развит. Поэтому они могут слушать и переваривать услышанное.


http://the-ebook.livejournal.com/888...le=mine#cutid1

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Я слышал, что некоторые ламы шутят и принижают обычно свой медитативный опыт и познания, сравнивая их с длиной волос на панцыре черепахи.

----------


## Аньезка

> теперь Петровну мы не увидим...


Очень жаль. Она была поинтереснее многих тут присутствующих...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lusia

вот вам местная достопримечательность

----------


## Lusia

точнее вот она:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...aaaa/kot-1.jpg

----------


## Таши

Ну и красотища в Крыму! Прямо Чистая страна

----------

